# Extremely odd find.



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 24, 2021)

This is a Jamestown, North Dakota hutch I found today, but what is really strange, is that Jamestown, ND, is 1,000 + miles away from South Texas. I definitely have heard about bottles being hundreds of miles away from origin, but never expected to have that happen to me anytime soon. Very weird. I really don’t know what to think of this.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 24, 2021)

Railroad?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 24, 2021)

Yes, I know that, that’s the only feasible way. But...



Out of all the places, why was it sent to a rural town in Texas?


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2021)

It is a shame it is missing the top.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2021)

I found a New Orleans Med or Druggist in Detroit a few Years ago. I thought that was odd?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 24, 2021)

I suspect that another reason sodas would travel absurd distances is that bottlers would buy second hand bottles from other firms at a deep discount.  I once found a shard of an embossed soda from Goderich, Ontario on Vancouver Island - that's over two thousand miles away, including a boat ride, and Goderich is a small town far from any major population centres or main passenger rail corridors.  What was stranger, though, was that I had recently purchased an intact example of that same bottle from a local digger's dollar bin.  I can't imagine that some obscure small town bottler was distributing soda that far away, and it seems unlikely for one person to have brought enough bottles on a trip for them to end up in at least two separate dumps, so the only conclusion I can think of is that one of the local bottlers had been using them.

Another more well-known example of this is Solo, which was briefly an unsuccessful 1940s Montreal brand and then became one of the most popular sodas in the Caribbean as an entirely unrelated beverage.  The defunct company's bottles were sold to somebody in Trinidad, and the bottler there decided to keep the old branding.  This new operation was so successful and the old bottles became so iconic that the modern plastic bottles are still obviously modeled after a 40s ACL.


----------



## Nickneff (Oct 25, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> This is a Jamestown, North Dakota hutch I found today, but what is really strange, is that Jamestown, ND, is 1,000 + miles away from South Texas. I definitely have heard about bottles being hundreds of miles away from origin, but never expected to have that happen to me anytime soon. Very weird. I really don’t know what to think of this.
> View attachment 231251​


The Headless huch it is still cool you could always cut some of the top off and make it a drinking glass or make it a candle well worth keeping


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 25, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> The Headless huch it is still cool you could always cut some of the top off and make it a drinking glass or make it a candle well worth keeping


I wouldn't mess with it too much.  I believe most if not all North Dakota embossed bottles, especially small towns, are pretty tough/rare even damaged.  Might want to research it a bit.


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2021)

likely the railroad , people sill traveled around a lot back then , someone had some connection to both places likely and brought it back with them


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I suspect that another reason sodas would travel absurd distances is that bottlers would buy second hand bottles from other firms at a deep discount.  I once found a shard of an embossed soda from Goderich, Ontario on Vancouver Island - that's over two thousand miles away, including a boat ride, and Goderich is a small town far from any major population centres or main passenger rail corridors.  What was stranger, though, was that I had recently purchased an intact example of that same bottle from a local digger's dollar bin.  I can't imagine that some obscure small town bottler was distributing soda that far away, and it seems unlikely for one person to have brought enough bottles on a trip for them to end up in at least two separate dumps, so the only conclusion I can think of is that one of the local bottlers had been using them.
> 
> Another more well-known example of this is Solo, which was briefly an unsuccessful 1940s Montreal brand and then became one of the most popular sodas in the Caribbean as an entirely unrelated beverage.  The defunct company's bottles were sold to somebody in Trinidad, and the bottler there decided to keep the old branding.  This new operation was so successful and the old bottles became so iconic that the modern plastic bottles are still obviously modeled after a 40s ACL.
> View attachment 231284



never heard of the Solo story before , seen the montreal bottle but unaware it carried on in the Caribbean 

what goderich bottle was found in BC , can't even think of that many embossed bottles from that town .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 25, 2021)

RCO said:


> never heard of the Solo story before , seen the montreal bottle but unaware it carried on in the Caribbean
> 
> what goderich bottle was found in BC , can't even think of that many embossed bottles from that town .


Goderich Bottling Works.  Never came across any in Ontario.


----------



## roy sherwin (Oct 25, 2021)

looks a goody !


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Goderich Bottling Works.  Never came across any in Ontario.
> View attachment 231307



no haven't seen any in Ontario either but is a listing in book for Goderich Bottling works in Goderich so the bottler for sure existed in the town and operated there for some time 

not sure how it would of ended up in BC ? not sure how another bottler could of reused it there ? unless they covered the front embossing over with a paper label ?


----------



## dab46 (Oct 27, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> This is a Jamestown, North Dakota hutch I found today, but what is really strange, is that Jamestown, ND, is 1,000 + miles away from South Texas. I definitely have heard about bottles being hundreds of miles away from origin, but never expected to have that happen to me anytime soon. Very weird. I really don’t know what to think of this.
> View attachment 231251​





TxBottleDigger said:


> This is a Jamestown, North Dakota hutch I found today, but what is really strange, is that Jamestown, ND, is 1,000 + miles away from South Texas. I definitely have heard about bottles being hundreds of miles away from origin, but never expected to have that happen to me anytime soon. Very weird. I really don’t know what to think of this.
> View attachment 231251​


I have found Texas bottles in Wisconsin in the river which was only about a block from RR station.


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 27, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> This is a Jamestown, North Dakota hutch I found today, but what is really strange, is that Jamestown, ND, is 1,000 + miles away from South Texas. I definitely have heard about bottles being hundreds of miles away from origin, but never expected to have that happen to me anytime soon. Very weird. I really don’t know what to think of this.
> View attachment 231251​


Why should that be unusual? People and goods travelled then too!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 28, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> The Headless huch it is still cool you could always cut some of the top off and make it a drinking glass or make it a candle well worth keeping


Definitely not a intention of mine. Everything of this kind of grade of item is preserved and will *eventually* be donated to the county museum.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 28, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I wouldn't mess with it too much.  I believe most if not all North Dakota embossed bottles, especially small towns, are pretty tough/rare even damaged.  Might want to research it a bit.


Similar to Alaskan bottles. Bottles from the Northwestern part of the United States are rare and valuable because they simply are from a very rural part of the world. 
*Rural + American = Valuable. *


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 28, 2021)

Great analogy! This gives me something to craft a story about.


----------

